# Kindle Fire in Canada



## skittles64 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, I am a Canadian Kindle owner.  I am thinking of purchasing a new Kindle Fire from Best Buy in the US (not currently available in Canada). Will I be able to use the new Kindle Fire in Canada?  Will I be able to register it on Amazon.com or Amazon.ca?  Will I have access to my current library of titles?  Can I give my current unit to a friend and set them up on Amazon.ca?  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I've seen any posts from any members from Canada, I do know a couple of our members from Australia have purchased Fires and had similar concerns.

I'm going to move this to our Fire Talk forum where the Fire breathers owners hang out. 

Will find the threads...

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey there. I am an Australian fire breather.   You will certainly have access to all your books you have purchased from your account. In order to download apps you will need a USA credit card, but as long as you have that then you can download apps wherever you are.  But you can also side load apps anyway. You won't be able to stream media as you need to be on a USA IP address to do that.

So, I am pretty pleased with all that!


----------



## Marty Longson (Dec 23, 2011)

How is the fire working out for you?  I am from Canada as well and considering grabbing one for boxing day. Cross border shopping rocks.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Perfectly Marty.  I needed to do some configurations, and I suggest you pick up a Generic style credit card from the USA and you should be all good.


----------



## chickenwings (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, I joined this board just to get an update on Fire availability in Canada.  My wife and I both love our Kindles BUT....it's time to get fire!  We'd love to stay with Amazon so far the Kindle experience has been super....hope they hurry before it's too late!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, chcikenwings!

Betsy


----------



## chickenwings (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Betsy, now that I'm here, I'm looking forward to looking around....


----------



## M.P. Jones (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there any news as to when it will be available for sale in Canada?


----------



## chickenwings (Dec 28, 2011)

Well over on the Amazon customer discussions board someone says that Staples has display models in their stores.  No mention of it on their websites yet but if its true, it should be soon!


----------

